# Paris-Brest-Paris 2015 Official Results



## Ian H (17 Jan 2016)

Finally published here


----------



## DCLane (17 Jan 2016)

68H53 D088 LANE David GB M VE RAVENSTHORPE CC confirmed


----------



## Ian H (23 Jan 2016)

I did a write-up of my ride for Arrivée, here, starting p38.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (24 Jan 2016)

A great inspiring read  and just as I was considering a second bike with gears Ian


----------



## Ian H (24 Jan 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> A great inspiring read  and just as I was considering a second bike with gears Ian



Ho ho. Gears are good. I've ridden about 85 miles with gears today.


----------



## PpPete (30 Jan 2016)

402 Audax UK members recorded as completing this event.
A significant increase from the 2011 number of 322, which was itself a record.


----------

